# Question regarding 2016 CPC Certification Exam .



## Debbied58 (Jan 30, 2016)

Based on the following statement on the CMS website, can anyone tell me if the 2016 CPC certification exam include questions regarding external causes of morbidity?

"Similar to ICD-9-CM, there is no national requirement for mandatory ICD-10-CM external cause code reporting. Unless you are subject to a State based external cause code reporting mandate or these codes are required by a particular payer, you are not required to report ICD-10-CM codes found in Chapter 20 of the ICD-10-CM, External Causes of Morbidity. If you have not been reporting ICD-9-CM external cause codes, you will not be required to report ICD-10-CM codes found in Chapter 20 unless a new State or payer-based requirement about the reporting of these codes is instituted. If such a requirement is instituted, it would be independent of ICD-10-CM implementation. In the absence of a mandatory reporting requirement, you are encouraged to voluntarily report external cause codes, as they provide valuable data for injury research and evaluation of injury prevention strategies. "

Thanks.


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 30, 2016)

There  will be questions about it or questions with the codes in it. The fact you knew there was a guideline Will put you ahead. I doubt you will see a question where at minimum of 2 have the code type in it. That will be your key to see if an external cause is mentioned in the question


----------

